# Released US Air Force footage shows black bear B58 "test pilots"



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2012)

The good old days before PETA

"In the clip, which is from 1962 and published by the U.S. Air Force, it is clearly seen how the American black bear is bound and sent off in the aircraft B-58 Hustler. In the film its no secret that the bear had to be a guinea pig to test the safety board before the real pilots were allowed to use the plane.

There are no reports of bears who lost their lives, but many came back with damage to the body as broken bones and internal injuries."


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF6XNhgQHbA_


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2012)

PETA will have a hayday with this.


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 17, 2017)

I doubt it, it was 55-56 years ago...


----------

